# SHOULD I PUT 1 OR 2 EMBRYO'S BACK???



## KELZ29 (Apr 11, 2012)

Good morning ladies,
I have woke up this morning thinking all about whats to come next week with egg collection and embryo transfer hopefully 
I have the option to put 2 embryo's back if they develop of course 
My worry is i don't know how many to put back, the hospital i am under advised 1 because of my age(29) as apparently i have age on my side, but i was thinking will it double my chances by putting back the 2??(if i get 2 of course)
Has or is anyone else been in this predicament?
Thank you ladies 
        xxx


----------



## lexx7 (Oct 19, 2011)

I've elected for one - although I'm not at that stage yet, ec is hopefully on Firday   

I'm doing mild ivf (although 11 jabs and 2 to go it certainly doesn't feel mild lol   ) and so don't have overly many eggs to play with so to speak.  I have chosen just the one as I don't want to risk having twins as my body is fragile already and possibly couldn't cope with more than one baby on board and personally, my husband and I would truly be blessed with one   

I don't know the actual stats but I think my clinic say that putting 2 back gives a 90% chance of twins    so although it may increase the chance of success in achieving pregnancy (again, I don't know the percentage of increase), it's down to you as to whether you want to have a twin pregnancy and of course, 2 little ones   

Hopefully someone will come along and give you more of an insight, but just wanted to share my circumstance and choice with you.  

Do you know when your ec is yet?


----------



## loopee8 (Dec 19, 2011)

HI KELZ29
My DP and I just filled in our consent forms for our first IVF treatment and of course this was one of the biggest questions.  A few months ago I thought it was a no-brainer - put 2 back, increase the chances. But in filling out the forms we have opted for just 1. I am 39 so age is not on my side, but the outcome we want for IVF is for a healthy baby, not a multiple birth. Twins is a greater strain on yourself and the babies, and I want this to be as simple as possible given the already complicated road we have embarked on to even conceive (still haven't ever conceived but am hopeful the first IVF will work). We have a chance for a FET transfer on the NHS also, so if the fresh IVF does not work with 1 and we have 2 or more in the freezer, then perhaps we will put 2 in at a later date because I am 40 next year, but if I wasn't 40 I wouldn't even consider putting 2 back in.......I also think the fact that my DH and I have spent a lot of time recently babysitting my 2 x nephews who are both under 2, and that has scared us a bit! 2 is hard work and we would be very happy with 1 x healthy baby. That is my 2 cents worth!!
best of luck


----------



## KELZ29 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you ladies, you all make very good points and i will take this into consideration when we decide i think.
xx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

It's good that you are at least thinking it over because many people just jump at twins thinking it'll be fun to have twins but like the other ladies have pointed out there are many reasons to avoid it at all costs.

Yes there are lots of healthy twins knocking about, but there are also a lot of people who started off as a twin but lost their sibling or disabled people who started life as a healthy twin it suffered complications at birth.

In addition the chance of miscarriage greatly increases but the chance of conceiving only marginally rises.

My own fear is having premature babies and spending the few few months of life at the hospital and missing out on breast feeding and things like that.

You do have to take someone's treatments history into consideration though and I would feel justified in having multiple embryos replaced myself, but you have no reason to take risks being on your first cycle and young too 

Maybe only have two if the second one isn't good enough to freeze if you decide to take the risk?

I hope it works out for you xx


----------



## KELZ29 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you louise you make very good points and have given me more to think about.
xx


----------



## Magnusi (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Ladies 

I too have spent a long time thinking about this.
Before my last pregnancy I think that I would have been happy to go with 2 embys. But now I am so super paranoid about the health of the baby and don't think I cope cope with the increased risk of premature birth or abnormalities in growth and development with twins. As I say I am superparanoid now ( and don't want to upset anyone who has completely good reasons to go with 2 embys) and find it difficult to live with the fact that I terminated a pregnancy at 15 weeks off the back of a very very high reading at nuchal scan and the probability of abnormalities. I personally cannot cope with increased risk with a multiple pregnancy.
I do hesitate in writng this (feels pretty contentious) as for most people it works out fine with multiples and I don't want to offend anyone who makes the decision to go with two. But the warnings from the government are clearly there but I think sometimes a little overlooked. Don't get me wrong but the thought of having two healthy twins is amazing to me, hard work yes but very very special. THink I am also worried as am of a very small frame and worry as I do about everything that this might add probs.

Also having said all this I am 36. If I was older and didn't have my DS then I may think very differently.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi hun

This was one of the things i spent most of my time thinking about. The thought of multiples scared me beyond belief and i was quite adamant i only wanted one. However my mind set soon changed, the thought of putting all my hopes and dreams into just one embryo seemed silly when i could double my chances. My clinic told me if i had two put back in there would be a 25% chance of twins, i took that option over a negative pregnancy test. Do what you've gotta do hun but bear in mind its better to finish a cycle with no regrets.x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i will have e/c next week hopefully so it is something i am also thinking about. Because i am ancient (41) apparently depending on the embryo quality i could have up to three put back. I don't want three put in, but then, if the quality is low, maybe there's no reason not to (since the odds of it working are small). Praying for high enough quality for that not to be an issue. What i want ideally is to get some to freeze - it will buy me some time if the first go doesn't work (likely). Since we are 'unexplained infertility', i don't know whether the problem is with implantation or immunes or what, and in some ways i'd rather only put one back in, call this a trial go, and then if i have a bit more information that would give a frostie a better chance. I'd hate to 'waste' two good embryos trying for twins, only to have none to freeze and then having them not implant. But i'm also scared of a scenario where i have only one in the freezer - because i would hate to be hanging my hopes on it for it not to defrost! It's complicated for sure. Best case scenario for me i think is that i get at least four good embryos and i put two back and freeze two..don't like to hope in case it doesn't work out but there it is. I'd love twins but having read so many stories about potential problems, the risks worry me a lot. I wouldn't obsess about getting two back in if they suggested only one on the day, i would be happy with that. twins are almost guaranteed to be slightly pre-term by the sound of it, so maybe it is fairer to a baby to give it a womb to itself. Though since i'm old i might well not get a second go, so it is tempting to try for twins.. just got to hope and have faith in the medical staff i guess. xxx My own opinion is that it doesn't give you much better chance of implanting putting two back vs one, but it does mean you lose two if it fails... maybe losing one is bad enough.. maybe i shouldn't put myself through having to think about that..


----------



## Magnusi (Nov 28, 2011)

Fingers crossed for you Goldbunny. My brain is working over time on it all and its exhausting. (Am glad noone can read my thoughts they'd see how obsessed about it all I can be!)
I had EC yesterday and so am sat here at home next to phone waiting for the call. Excited but very nervous at the same time. Like you I am hoping I get some to freeze. (8 collected and had ICSI). I think only 15% of FE don't make it through thawing at our clinic which I think is pretty good!
Mag.
xxx


----------

